# LOOK AT THE PROGRESS CALENDAR 2017 Monthly pics



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2016)

here is the final cover for the calendar...I tried to get all pics submitted on the cover.....tell me what you all think? pappy


----------



## Jim Beam (Oct 25, 2016)

Large size version for the visually challenged?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks really fuzzy - too fuzzy to see detail - maybe just cause on my phone ....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2016)

I can't tell either.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2016)

ok, I cropped it down so i will show the large size...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2016)

my bad this is the one i was trying to make but the pixel sizes were off so i had to go back to a single pic cover...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2016)

The pixel count is making it look fuzzy...so here is the original single pic cover? I can't get a look at the calendar in actual size from Vista...to see if it is fuzzy ...but the only ( ! ) it shows was on the knife pic....


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2016)

I think it looks good Jack and I appreciate the hard work you're putting into it. I have a couple of small suggestions but I'll hold off and see if anyone else has the same ideas. Looks fine as is though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks good, but personally I'd align the image and small collage on right with the larger collage on left. If not pull it all together into one larger collage and stretch the WoodBarter logo over all. I think it would lend a more balanced appearance to it. But, that's just me and my OCD. Terrific job on it so far!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Looks good, but personally I'd align the image and small collage on right with the larger collage on left. If not pull it all together into one larger collage and stretch the WoodBarter logo over all. I think it would lend a more balanced appearance to it. But, that's just me and my OCD. Terrific job on it so far!!



If I understand your description (which I am not good at doing) that's exactly what I was thinking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2016)

LIKE THIS?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2016)

Pappy - I like the second one much better.The only thing I would suggest is to make the logo opaque and arrange the photos around it. Where the images show through it is distracting to me.


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2016)

Pappy, thank you so much for all your work on this! They're both great, but I prefer the 2nd one and agree with Scott about the logo. Tony


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 25, 2016)

Like the looks of the second one much better Pappy!


----------



## SENC (Oct 25, 2016)

Such a great idea, Jack - well done!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 25, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> View attachment 115704 LIKE THIS?



Perfect!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 25, 2016)

last one for the night I am headed to bed.....

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 25, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> View attachment 115706 last one for the night I am headed to bed.....



I like that.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 25, 2016)

Works for me, sweet job! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice work. I like it


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Looks great Pappy!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 26, 2016)

thanks all, now on to the monthly pages....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2016)

Can I be November?


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 26, 2016)

november is yours

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 26, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Can I be November?



Marc volunteered to be the centerfold......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sure!!


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 26, 2016)

In the T-Rex Suit maybe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 26, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> In the T-Rex Suit maybe?



Laid out across his table saw. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sign in the background saying...  _*"Rent me for the weekend!" *_

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 28, 2016)

ok you all can go here and check out what I have done so far. Click on the individual months and the cover to see. DO NOT GO ANY WHERE ELSE OR TRY TO USE MY ACCOUNT PLEASE...PAPPY


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2016)

Doesn't work. We would need an account there to see it.


----------



## Tony (Oct 28, 2016)

Ditto Marc's comment. Tony


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> ok you all can go here and check out what I have done so far. Click on the individual months and the cover to see. DO NOT GO ANY WHERE ELSE OR TRY TO USE MY ACCOUNT PLEASE...PAPPY
> http://www.vistaprint.com/vp/ns/my_account/doc_view.aspx?alt_doc_id=QWMFX-14A02-6K3&xnav=MyAccount



Paps I need your email and password please.  

JUST KIDDING Pappy do not ever post a secure link - anyone can get it. Fortunately you haven't harmed yourself. If you don't have a Google image account you should get one. Barring that I can post your images on the WoodBarter account or for that matter give you my creds and you can do it.


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 28, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Marc volunteered to be the centerfold......


He isn't built right!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 29, 2016)

Ok my bad....just cannot figure out how to post pics of individual months....


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2016)

If you are on a pc right click the mouse, and save picture.
Then it can be uploaded here...


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 30, 2016)

ok here is a sample of the months.....this is why i asked for pics of person and information. on some of it i will have to chop because of space available

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------

